# Best colors yet!!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi all!  So I have bunnies out the wazooo, none are selling, I think due to corona.  Ugh!!  Anyways...these little ones are too late to be ready for Easter...I kind of messed up on the timing.  Oops.  But they are sooo pretty!  The mom gave me a huge litter of 12 last time, only 6 this time, but I bred her to a smaller, younger buck...could that be why?  All my litters have been smaller.  She had beautiful colored kits last time too, all great temperament too.  Her one kit is Alice, my favorite doe, with the white stripe, who just gave me 12 kits!  Anyways...these little buggers sure are cute.  The one is grey one the sides but looks like it might be coming in tan or peach down the back...I might keep that one...   one is a definite peach, one is looking to be a multi brown/grey/blue!  Last 3are black.  One is super tiny...keeping an eye on that little one!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 20, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi all!  So I have bunnies out the wazooo, none are selling, I think due to corona.  Ugh!!  Anyways...these little ones are too late to be ready for Easter...I kind of messed up on the timing.  Oops.  But they are sooo pretty!  The mom gave me a huge litter of 12 last time, only 6 this time, but I bred her to a smaller, younger buck...could that be why?  All my litters have been smaller.  She had beautiful colored kits last time too, all great temperament too.  Her one kit is Alice, my favorite doe, with the white stripe, who just gave me 12 kits!  Anyways...these little buggers sure are cute.  The one is grey one the sides but looks like it might be coming in tan or peach down the back...I might keep that one...   one is a definite peach, one is looking to be a multi brown/grey/blue!  Last 3are black.  One is super tiny...keeping an eye on that little one!!View attachment 71272View attachment 71273View attachment 71274View attachment 71275View attachment 71276View attachment 71277View attachment 71278View attachment 71279


If you have a over abundance  of rabbits and they are not selling, offer them for free...make someone happy and cut your feed bill.....or send them off to freezer camp for a vacation.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 20, 2020)

cute! the tan with grey is called tort


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 20, 2020)

@B&B Happy goats ,..that’s a great idea...the nice young girl and her daughter are coming back tomorrow to visit the farm.  She really wants this one bunny, but has no place for it yet...I told her , no worries..I’m giving it to her.  I did cut my prices back down to $10...and people came tonight and bought 4.  Another guy is coming Sunday, and another guy wants 8, but not for two weeks.  So, after all those are gone...I think I will put an ad up to give some away, and a Chris will definitely want to eat a few.  We actually put down my one buck today.  He was the one we had surgery on last year for an abscessEd tooth.  Well, it seemed to be coming back.  I had the vet look at him awhile ago, put him on antibiotics, and stop breeding him.  Meds didn’t work, and we weren’t goin* to  have another surgery on a bunny.  He’s better off now.  He wasn’t eating much this past week.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks like a red and a chestnut or castor also.
Sorry about th,e buck.


----------

